# Bow fishing Boat



## marshall286 (May 11, 2009)

2014 20'x7'6". 36" sides
Tunnel, pods, Leno trim tabs, hyd steering, 52 gal fuel tanks, hyd jack plate,
3) 55 watt powermax converters, 3) deep cycle batteries, 6'x7' frt deck with lots of storage, 118 thrust minnkota 36 volt trolling motor with Elite custom mounting bracket, 11) 50 watt LED floodlights, custom light bar, freshwater wash down , 2) 1100 gal bilge pumps.
Yamaha 150 Pro V with custom 4 blade stainless prop
Tandem axle custom Alum trailer
Boat runs very shallow and is ready to fish.
$29900 includes Onan generator 
$27000 Without generator

7132990516


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Nice rig


----------

